# Im a man, so why should i trim



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I like to be seen as a sensitive male, that is still strong and dominant when needed.

So why would I need to be sensitive to a girl about trimming, and why cant i just remain with a portrayal of strength when it comes down to trimming down there?

So my question is: What does a heterosexual girl get out of a heterosexual guy trimming?

Im never going to completely shave, thats ridiculous to me. Trimming though, isnt it like a few day old shave, where it just scratches? Why would a girl want to be scratched?

Or would she just want a little shave, so that it isnt all wavy and wild or something? Bah, i like the way it looks like it is honestly.

Anyone feel free to comment


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

What does pubic hair, which both genders have naturally, have to do with being a dominant male? I doubt anyone looks at a bush and goes "awwyeah, the epitome of strength!"


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

What does any of that have to do with strength, heterosexuality, sensitivity, dominance...?

Maybe she doesn't want hair caught in her teeth.

It's a personal preference, but your junk in the end so your call.
If it is a particular girl you are asking about, ask _her._

If it comes to that, why should women trim/shave?


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Eerie said:


> What does pubic hair, which both genders have naturally, have to do with being a dominant male? I doubt anyone looks at a bush and goes "awwyeah, the epitome of strength!"


That's my favorite to line to use actually.

Perhaps explains why I ain't getting any


----------



## kristle (Oct 21, 2010)

Why? well honestly if a chic is going to be all up in there maybe she doesn't want a crazy, wiry bush tickling her face. Keeping down there from looking like an afro is aesthetically pleasing and seems cleaner (even if it's not). Unlike Eerie, I think I understand your alpha male comment. I get that manly men should not be spending a ton of time waxing, trimming, tanning or the like. I was also turned off by the idea of a shaved man ... until mine did it. It's only strange for the first few glances and then it's pretty much awesome. Anyhow, that's why I prefer trimmed or shaved. But really it's not a huge deal if he's a bush boy either.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Because some women don't like flossing your carpet out of their teeth. Trimming is reasonable, especially if you're expecting her to be trimmed or shaven. I prefer trimmed because of the same thing.

And the penis is sort of a creepy sex organ to begin with. Nothing wrong with sprucing it up.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Ephemerald said:


> Because some women don't like flossing your carpet out of their teeth.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Erbse said:


>


If displays of love required eating someone's poop, I suppose I would.

Luckily it doesn't. That would be some interesting cultural anthropology though.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Souled In said:


> I like to be seen as a sensitive male, that is still strong and dominant when needed.
> 
> So why would I need to be sensitive to a girl about trimming, and why cant i just remain with a portrayal of strength when it comes down to trimming down there?
> 
> ...


 It feels fucking amazing during sex without hair, try it sometime  More sensation, yes please! It's not like you go out in the street parading your cock out and going MY BUSH RAWR I R MAN RAWR RAWR!


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

1. It looks better.
2. They don't get a round of pubic floss.
3. The "manly mane" actually covers a view the the best part. What if they would have surrounded the eiffel tower with high-rises? I don't think it would have been as iconic 

Fuck yea, penis metaphors!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> What does pubic hair, which both genders have naturally, have to do with being a dominant male? I doubt anyone looks at a bush and goes "awwyeah, the epitome of strength!"


You mean aside from the fact that pubic hair is a sign of sexual maturity and (for most people) is generally attractive to the opposite sex? I think you're exaggerated lampooning of his statement is disingenuous. 

As for the "why should I?", you shouldn't . . . unless you want to. There's no right answer here. I've never done it, but I'd consider trimming if my SO wanted that (shaving I'd have a tough time agreeing to).


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> You mean aside from the fact that pubic hair is a sign of sexual maturity and (for most people) is generally attractive to the opposite sex? I think you're exaggerated lampooning of his statement is disingenuous.
> 
> As for the "why should I?", you shouldn't . . . unless you want to. There's no right answer here. I've never done it, but I'd consider trimming if my SO wanted that (shaving I'd have a tough time agreeing to).


Shaving creeps me out. I feel like I'm a 9 year old with gigantism.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> You mean aside from the fact that pubic hair is a sign of sexual maturity and (for most people) is generally attractive to the opposite sex? I think you're exaggerated lampooning of his statement is disingenuous.
> 
> As for the "why should I?", you shouldn't . . . unless you want to. There's no right answer here. I've never done it, but I'd consider trimming if my SO wanted that (shaving I'd have a tough time agreeing to).


 You missin' out sucka!


----------



## kristle (Oct 21, 2010)

DustyDrill said:


> Shaving creeps me out. I feel like I'm a 9 year old with gigantism.


It could be worse - you could be like me and constantly thinking about turtleneck jokes every time you see it.
The look is definitely not awesome, but the feel is totally worth it.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

What is this, I don't even


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Monte said:


> What is this, I don't even


It's a penis party.


----------



## shasha001 (Oct 19, 2010)

Well it depends everyone is different in what they like. If a guy wants me Shaved/trimmed then I expect the same. Personally as long its not big time bushy im sure the ladies agree we dont want a bush tickling our faces Lol...


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Well in that case...


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Me I don't like feeling like a 9 year old girl. I like to know my body is doing what it's supposed to be doing and it's quite embracing. I couldn't deal with the discomfort of shaving just because other people do it or expect me to. My partner doesn't mind and in return I'm glad he doesn't shave either - if he did mind I would consider doing something about it but thankfully I seem to pick types who are willing to deal with who I already am.

As for giving oral and pubic hair? Never stopped me from having a good time.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> 1. It looks better.
> 2. They don't get a round of pubic floss.
> 3. The "manly mane" actually covers a view the the best part. What if they would have surrounded the eiffel tower with high-rises? I don't think it would have been as iconic
> 
> Fuck yea, penis metaphors!


Meh, makes masturbation a lot easier as well. I imagine it would be similar during handjobs. I'm sure OPs comfort should be a concern for his partner. Maybe concerned with hygiene, too?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Ephemerald said:


> Because some women don't like flossing your carpet out of their teeth.


It makes the, "looks like you've got something stuck between your teeth... yeah... yeah, right there, what IS that?" conversation at work even more embarrassing.



> And the penis is sort of a creepy sex organ to begin with. Nothing wrong with sprucing it up.


ha ha, so instead of it wearing a creepy looking trench coat, now I'm picturing a contented-looking penis wearing a nice little tux with tails and a red flower tucked in the front breast pocket.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> You mean aside from the fact that pubic hair is a sign of sexual maturity and (for most people) is generally attractive to the opposite sex? I think you're exaggerated lampooning of his statement is disingenuous.
> 
> As for the "why should I?", you shouldn't . . . unless you want to. There's no right answer here. I've never done it, but I'd consider trimming if my SO wanted that (shaving I'd have a tough time agreeing to).


I was asking what body hair had to do with masculinity when both sexes have it naturally, but alrighty.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I was asking what body hair had to do with masculinity when both sexes have it naturally, but alrighty.


Both sexes have nipples too. That makes them identical?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Both sexes have nipples too. That makes them identical?


How is pubic hair masculine? Explain this to me.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

What I'm torn between is whether or not men shave their beards and cut their hair. >.<

Shaven and clean cut is yummy but a huge beard is also wow.

I'm soooo confuuuuused!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> How is pubic hair masculine? Explain this to me.


Seriously? This is almost like asking why a penis is masculine. Ok....

On men, it demonstrates sexual maturity as I said before. Women tend to be attracted to sexually mature men, so that's a masculine attribute. 

In addition, whether you'd like to define it as cultural, visceral or, as I think it should be, a combination, body hair in general is associated with men more than women. Men, not women, tend to have hairy chests and backs. Men have facial hair. For most women, the physical definition or feel of a man involves hair. They find it attractive. Again, as it's associated with straight men by straight women, it's "masculine". 

Based upon my current girlfriend and other women I've dated, there are some women who identify hair with masculinity so much that they'd find it unmasculine for a man to shave or even trim his pubic hair. 

I don't think I can break it down any more than that. 

Obviously, peoples' individual tastes and preferences vary and so we're speaking generally about humanity and its trends, but this is pretty elemental sexual stuff, is it not?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Seriously? This is almost like asking why a penis is masculine. Ok....
> 
> On men, it demonstrates sexual maturity as I said before. Women tend to be attracted to sexually mature men, so that's a masculine attribute.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about chests or whatever else, just pubes. Which both sexes have naturally. It's not distinctly male to have pubes whereas it's male to have a penis.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

We have hair on our groins and under our arms to capture our natural musk .. Apparently on a subconscious level this turns us on.


----------



## Synetic (Sep 28, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> It's a penis party.


Yeaaaahhh, whoooo! *does the windmill*


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I'm not talking about chests or whatever else, just pubes. Which both sexes have naturally. It's not distinctly male to have pubes whereas it's male to have a penis.


I guess you're caught up on correllation - yes, both sexes tend to be attracted to pubic hair on the opposite sex. I think beyond the most superficial analysis, however, there's a definite gender dynamic going on that is different for men being attracted to the feminine qualities of pubic hair (or eyes, or lips, or nipples, or hips, etc.) than it is for women who are attracted to the masculine version.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it boils down to personal preference. My SO wanted me to shave it clean, which bothered me in two ways: 1. I equate bareness with juveniles, which does not make me feel sexy and 2. when bare, for whatever reason, my urine stream does not go right and gets downright messy (sorry if that is TMI). I compromised and did a pretty aggressive trim there, for him, but not totally bare (except now and then as a surprise).

I honestly LIKE guys in their natural state as they tend to be hairier then me, and I love this sexual difference. My SO shaved his bare once, without my input. It weirded me out. I actually like the hair.

Oh, and I have never had hair there cause any trouble with oral, but to each his or her own.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I find pubic hair to be gross. I would not demand my partner to get rid of it, but yeah it's not attractive. I know it's natural. I can't explain my preference.

I honestly don't equate hair down there as a symbol of masculinity or strength. I know it means the dude has reached puberty, but if I'm dating them, that really shouldn't be in question. :tongue:


----------



## Synetic (Sep 28, 2011)

I prefer my partner to be shaved or closely trimmed... I'm turned off by some odours that hair seems to hold on to.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Eerie said:


> What does pubic hair, which both genders have naturally, have to do with being a dominant male? I doubt anyone looks at a bush and goes "awwyeah, the epitome of strength!"


because the model of the male stereotype that has to do with success, is one that "doesnt have to change for anyone"

Its not about being the epitome of strength, its about attracting those with a "stereotypical masculine fetish"

But yea if you are implying that no, a girl wouldnt consider trimming a loss of power, even though its obviously a loss of hair, unattractive, i hear ya, thanks for your viewpoint.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

lirulin said:


> What does any of that have to do with strength, heterosexuality, sensitivity, dominance...?
> 
> Maybe she doesn't want hair caught in her teeth.
> 
> ...


Well obviously some of those things that you are asking about have to do with "sexual attraction."

You are asking me why people are attracted to certain things. I dont have the answer to that question, sorry, lol.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Souled In said:


> because the model of the male stereotype that has to do with success, is one that "doesnt have to change for anyone"
> 
> Its not about being the epitome of strength, its about attracting those with a "stereotypical masculine fetish"
> 
> But yea if you are implying that no, a girl wouldnt consider trimming a loss of power, even though its obviously a loss of hair, unattractive, i hear ya, thanks for your viewpoint.


Even some women who don't fetishize masculinity might appreciate body hair because it's natural. Just sayin'


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> You mean aside from the fact that pubic hair is a sign of sexual maturity and (for most people) is generally attractive to the opposite sex? I think you're exaggerated lampooning of his statement is disingenuous.
> 
> As for the "why should I?", you shouldn't . . . unless you want to. There's no right answer here. I've never done it, but I'd consider trimming if my SO wanted that (shaving I'd have a tough time agreeing to).


I think you're right!

I'm hoping for some perspectives here to figure out if i want to or not.

Some people are just hilarious lmao


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> Shaving creeps me out. I feel like I'm a 9 year old with gigantism.


Bwahahaha. Thank you! What if your girl said she wouldnt shave unless you trimmed tho?

Would you fear that if you trimmed when she asked for it, that the "submissiveness" of doing so would turn her off or possibly have emasculating effects?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

kristle said:


> It could be worse - you could be like me and constantly thinking about turtleneck jokes every time you see it.
> The look is definitely not awesome, but the feel is totally worth it.


It feels better if a guy shaves????? LMAO at turtleneck jokes hahahaha. Shit.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Souled In said:


> I think you're right!
> 
> I'm hoping for some perspectives here to figure out if i want to or not.
> 
> Some people are just hilarious lmao


Why do you need other people to help you make such a personal decision?

You don't have a mind of your own ?

Why should you ? Who knows, who cares.
Why shouldn't you ? who knows, who cares.

Shock yourself, you decide.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redmanINTP said:


> What woman _doesn't_ like a stroll on the red carpet?


Beats me. Thats one hot tamale. 

And now we can all be certain your carpet matches the drapes. Mine does too for those who are curious, since we are sharing.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Beats me. Thats one hot tamale.
> 
> And now we can all be certain your carpet matches the drapes. Mine does too for those who are curious, since we are sharing.


You read my mind, Promethea.

In all seriousness, red hair does offer a nice twist to looks. It is eye catching on the females, in my opinion. Natural red, that is.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MXZCCT said:


> You read my mind, Promethea.
> 
> In all seriousness, red hair does offer a nice twist to looks. It is eye catching on the females, in my opinion. Natural red, that is.


Yeah, so don't be all







with me, mkay?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> *I've got red hair*, so how on earth could it look bigger than this?


Your screen name is piecing together...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't like guys to trim. I like it fuzzy and wild. A guy who is so fussy about his body that he feels the need to trim is probably not going to be all that compatible with me unless it is just a weird quirk or something.

I assume that a lot of the girls who like their guys to trim probably just worry about hair getting in their mouths.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> I've got red hair, so how on earth could it look bigger than this?


I didn't know you are a redhead...but perhaps the user name should have been a clue. :laughing: 

I'm a natural redhead, but I tend to change my color every few months (dark brown to red to strawberry blonde, etc).

/hijack - back on topic:

Here are some insightful opinions on why we have pubic hair:

What is the point of pubic hair? | Notes and Queries | guardian.co.uk

Here are some of my favorites:

To make the movement during intercourse more comfortable. Without the pubic hair you might find movement restricted by the friction between two skin surfaces, you may also develop a rash/burn. Why is pubic hair curly? and more importantly why do pubic hairs fall out so easily and end up all over the place?
-Dalai, Budapest Hungary

To provide a more comfortable chin-rest.
-Hank Dwyer, Fresno USA

To indicate whether anyone else has been using your soap. You can play a fun game if you share a house with several people by guessing who has used the soap by the colour of the hair.
-Andrea Waldron, Norwich England

To plait when you are bored.
-Lisa Henty, Cardiff UK

If your pubic hair has a point, you're not shaving it properly.
-Mike Hobbins, Canberra, Australia


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Your screen name is piecing together...


Um, yeah...

This thread is also exposing (among other things) my "E" tendencies - I'm probably more of an XNTP, so my handle may be off, though I do tend to test INTP. 

And yes, I do joke like this in person.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I didn't know you are a redhead...but perhaps the user name should have been a clue. :laughing:
> 
> I'm a natural redhead, but I tend to change my color every few months (dark brown to red to strawberry blonde, etc).


I knew I liked you! (I'm more strawberry blonde, BTW . . . at least when my hair's exposed to the sun . . .)


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

I'll trim if asked, but if she sounds like she's unhappy about her shaving I'd tell her that she can stop if she wants.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Ultimately, It all comes down to personal preference. The tables turn when a man doesn't shave himself and insists on his women "keeping clean". Why should a woman do so for you if you aren't willing to do so for her?


----------



## Dale Domonic Timms (Sep 12, 2011)

Blah. Just risky business all around in my opinion.
A.) I like natural looks better, though combing or trimming is still a'ight.
B.)the risk of injury to the ballsack (as it does tend to get purty hairy), or if hairy enough the stem proper) is much too great too ignore for me, and while this does not mean that women have it easier, it does seem that way.
C.) The precision needed for a good trim down there is just... lots of work I rather not do on a repeated basis, as if I do it once, I will most likely need to maintain it.
D.) I will not demand or even ask, that my s/o do what I shall not do in return. I always prefer to give more than I receive, and this is not possible if I am unwilling to give certain things.
E.) I've been told not to for some odd reason by my ex-bestie back when we still were friends, as apparently it was more attractive or what not.

I get that, none want hair in their teeth, but, I'm unsure how that would occur to begin with (perhaps due to a lack of experience).
My closest friend despises pubic hair, for the disgusting sensation of having 'fur' in ones mouth(I know the feeling all too well living in a house full of thick furred dogs), which I can understand, despite the fact that pubic hair is so very natural and personally should not be seen with contempt(gorilla pubic hair is notably different from a humans, cozier in fact).


----------



## Jessy Lashway (Jun 11, 2011)

eerie said:


> "awwyeah, the epitome of strength!"


bahahahahahahahahahhahaha!


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Well, as long as it's not so long that it's gross



But if it's armpit hair, please shave it


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Having a forest down thee is not proof of masculinity, it is a not so subtle hint at bad personal hygiene and complete carelessnes for the sexual wll-being and satisfaction of those who dare to go hunting in your forest.


I'm afraid you're selling short the intense emotional bonds formed by mutual post-coital delousing...


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Souled In said:


> I like to be seen as a sensitive male, that is still strong and dominant when needed.
> 
> So why would I need to be sensitive to a girl about trimming, and why cant i just remain with a portrayal of strength when it comes down to trimming down there?
> 
> ...


So that I don't get hair in my mouth. It's unpleasant.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay look. If a guy is very large, there is no chance she is getting that low anyway, so it doesnt matter.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Okay look. If a guy is very large, there is no chance she is getting that low anyway, so it doesnt matter.


I don't choose to have sex with a guy based on the size of his penis.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Kayness said:


> I don't choose to have sex with a guy based on the size of his penis.


 Random lol I only mentioned that due to peoples position that hair would get in their mouth etc... that wouldnt be the case if they never got close to the hair


----------



## Dale Domonic Timms (Sep 12, 2011)

Well... thing is, you can never be sure of that.
There are plenty of places down there that hair is easily accessible...
Including the shaft itself.

Depends on the man of course but still...


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

If you love her, file it all down. Even if your left with a nub of a shaft for your efforts. Real men can take the pain and put it all on the line. If you don't require a local anesthetic and a gag, you just aren't trimming right.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Okay look. If a guy is very large, there is no chance she is getting that low anyway, so it doesnt matter.


That's just a weird almost lazy sounding mindset. "MY DICK IS BIG, I DON'T GOTTA SHAVE!" 
I'm not even pro shaving for men, but that's just silly.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Souled In said:


> I like to be seen as a sensitive male, that is still strong and dominant when needed.
> 
> So why would I need to be sensitive to a girl about trimming, and why cant i just remain with a portrayal of strength when it comes down to trimming down there?
> 
> ...


If your pubes symbolise your strength, then it's best to leave them in tact. Eventually you'll find a woman who doesn't mind.

But for me, I rather not have hair in my mouth. So if a guy didn't trim, there would be no blow jobs.

Everyone mentions hair between the teeth. . . but the annoying ones are the ones that kind are kinda on the back of the tongue near the gag reflex where you find yourself wretching like a cat trying to cough up a hair ball. . .


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> If your pubes symbolise your strength, then it's best to leave them in tact. Eventually you'll find a woman who doesn't mind.
> 
> But for me, I rather not have hair in my mouth. So if a guy didn't trim, there would be no blow jobs.
> 
> Everyone mentions hair between the teeth. . . but the annoying ones are the ones that kind are kinda on the back of the tongue near the gag reflex where you find yourself wretching like a cat trying to cough up a hair ball. . .


presupposing he was small enough that you could actually get that far down, lol

i know i keep saying the same thing yall, sorry ill stop haha


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> Everyone mentions hair between the teeth. . . but the annoying ones are the ones that kind are kinda on the back of the tongue near the gag reflex where you find yourself wretching like a cat trying to cough up a hair ball. . .


Aren't you supposed to be gagging anyway? :wink:


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Souled In said:


> presupposing he was small enough that you could actually get that far down, lol
> 
> i know i keep saying the same thing yall, sorry ill stop haha


ooh. . . you'd be surprised what goes down my throat when I put my mind to it :wink:



redmanINTP said:


> Aren't you supposed to be gagging anyway? :wink:


I prefer to do the gargle thing. . . :wink:


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

Souled In said:


> presupposing he was small enough that you could actually get that far down, lol
> 
> i know i keep saying the same thing yall, sorry ill stop haha



Trim. Scratchy hairs that are a few days old = much better than a bush with long wavy strands that could potentially get stuck in teeth (no matter how big you are)... yuck!


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

A woman I know explained this to me a while back.. pubic hair is very coarse and rough. It doesn't feel nice at all and it certainly doesn't taste good.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

SassyPJs24 said:


> Trim. Scratchy hairs that are a few days old = much better than a bush with long wavy strands that could potentially get stuck in teeth (no matter how big you are)... yuck!


hahahha yes mam


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Eerie said:


> What does pubic hair, which both genders have naturally, have to do with being a dominant male? I doubt anyone looks at a bush and goes "awwyeah, the epitome of strength!"


he takes his cues from samson :kitteh:


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't get why everyone's going on about pubic hair getting stuck in their teeth? What dos that have to do with anything... oh, no wait... I get it... that's just depraved! Why would anyone do that? Toothbrushes do not belong in your pants good sir!!!


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the hair full length because it's much softer and not scratchy. Trimmed hair is scratchy. Looks-wise I frankly think they look like a little boy with it shaved. But I'm up for whatever; I'd rather have my guy comfortable in his own skin/hair. PS.. I am 47 and have been with quite a few guys that didn't trim, and I've never gotten a piece of hair stuck in my teeth.. ever. The whole craze started when web-cams became popular, I believe it's mostly a looks thing for society in general. You guys are a whole new generation and have your own take on the matter. For me, it matters not.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Celtic Dreams said:


> Looks-wise I frankly think they look like a little boy with it shaved.


If little boys look like the guys I've been with, I think I might be a paedophile. . . 



Celtic Dreams said:


> I'd rather have my guy comfortable in his own skin/hair.


Me too.
I want us both to be comfortable.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The Proof said:


> he takes his cues from samson :kitteh:


Oh, it's what you do to me . . .


----------



## Lorz (Sep 30, 2011)

If men aren't well kept down below you get hair in you mouth when you go down there


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Lorz said:


> If men aren't well kept down below you get hair in you mouth when you go down there


For every problem, there is a solution...


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

even better


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Date: Hippies, bohos, & naturists.

Don't date: Women with braces or hair phobias.


Problemo solved! roud:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> even better


Wait a minute- I've got it!


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmm. That gives me an idea. . .:dry:


----------

